# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Why my goldfish keep swimming at the top of water?

## AlanBiao

Hello ppl,
I'm quite new to keeping fish and have a question. I heard that when goldfish swimming at top of water means they do not have enough oxygen? But i already have a filter for it and im wondering wads wrong. Can anyone help me wif this?
Thanks.

----------


## boxedfish

any water surface agitation from your filter and what kind of filter? or maybe the number of your goldfish takes in oxygen is more than what your filter can provide? maybe you should add in an airpump.

----------


## AlanBiao

> any water surface agitation from your filter and what kind of filter? or maybe the number of your goldfish takes in oxygen is more than what your filter can provide? maybe you should add in an airpump.


I buy as a set.. the filter come with the tank..and i only have 3 fish inside.

----------


## armourshrimp36

did u cycle your tank? DID YOU DUMP YOUR FISH INTO THE tank WATER YOU JUST GEt IT YOUR tap?

----------


## AlanBiao

> did u cycle your tank? DID YOU DUMP YOUR FISH INTO THE tank WATER YOU JUST GEt IT YOUR tap?


yes i did cycle my tank for a week before putting in..

----------


## mincedmeat

Well, goldfishes aren't as hardy as most others you can find at the LFS - which is a common misconception. Fishes that constantly swim at the top tells us that they are in the lack of oxygen. You would probably have to move your filter outlet (where possible) to agitate the water or add in an air pump to provide some oxygen. 1 or 3 fishes, they would still need significant amount of oxygen to survive. 

After all that, move a step higher in keeping your fishes in good condition by aging water and adding in anti-chlorine.

----------


## armourshrimp36

bro,1 week,i do not think is enough, did you do any test? HOPE other senior bro can help on this, thank you. Cycling does not mean you get the the water from the tap and just leave it running without adding anything and just put your goldfish after 1 week. Correct me senior.

----------


## AlanBiao

thanks for all the advice ppl..

also, i did add treatment for the tap water..

maybe i will just add an air pump to see hows the result..=)

----------


## |squee|

What about the other two fishes? Are they keeping to the upper levels of the tank too? A clear picture of your tank will help, so we can see the size of your tank and the type of filter. You can easily improve oxygen exchange by agitating the surface of the water like others have mentioned by redirecting the filter output flow appropriately.

----------


## stormhawk

1 week may not be sufficient enough time for a filter to fully cycle. For now, all you can do is to test the water for the usual suspects - nitrite, nitrate and ammonia, along with increasing aeration. Goldfish are technically cold water fish and even though local bred fish are somewhat adapted to our climate, they need increased aeration and cooler tanks if possible.

----------


## AlanBiao

> What about the other two fishes? Are they keeping to the upper levels of the tank too? A clear picture of your tank will help, so we can see the size of your tank and the type of filter. You can easily improve oxygen exchange by agitating the surface of the water like others have mentioned by redirecting the filter output flow appropriately.


the other 2 fishers is the same..
here is the pic..
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

----------


## |squee|

I haven't kept those fishes before but since yours is an overhead filter, oxygen should be more than enough. Perhaps it's just the nature of the fish to swim near the topmost of the tank?

----------


## tetrakid

From the photo, it appears that you are using a top filter. I have used a top filter before and found it inferior to an external hang-on type filter. Can you confirm that?

A hang-on filter, if properly used, is far superior in terms of oxygen dispersion. There's no need for any additional air pump, at least not for your size of tank. Your fish are obviously deprived of oxygen. I have never heard of goldfish prefering to stay at the top of the tank.

----------


## mincedmeat

Is it because of his overhead compartment that's closed?

----------


## |squee|

Unless his overhead compartment is airtight, there shouldn't be oxygen deprivation. Aren't overhead filters better than cannisters in terms of allowing water to mix with air? Furthermore the water output is splashing into the tank...

----------


## Blue Whale

Ha Ha...dear, your goldies are very cold, the surface is the warmest.

1. Scoop all the goldies up. Remove your base first. Too sharp. Water you can empty to a pail before transferring back after the base has been washed clean and emptied.
2. Put back the water.
3. In normal rearing of goldfish, a heater is being added usually maintaining between 27-27.xC, I would go for 27.3-27.5C. In hotter environment, the amount of oxygen drops hence usually people will add air pump with diffuser to better oxygen the tank.

There is no problem with the overhead filter, except that it drops temperature as well. Having an air pumps will drop the temperature a bit as well, hence the heater comes in handy. If you really want a planted tank, use proper soil (granule and real plants) -_-""" okay? Lighting is only for you to see them, so actually you do not require them except during the night. They eat anything they can put in the mouth so food is no worries, you just make sure you don't overfeed them. They are greedy. Proper feeding gives them time to develop and hence a healthy growth will produce gold fish with very beautiful bodies. Always try to remember this.

----------


## tetrakid

The filter top compartment will never be designed to be airtight. There's nothing wrong with the overhead filiter itself. 

True, water is dropping into the tank. Different people with different experience and knowledge have very different ideas, but ultimately what's most important is for our fish to be comfortable and happy in the environment they live in. It is sad to lose our beloved pets, especially fish.




> Unless his overhead compartment is airtight, there shouldn't be oxygen deprivation. Aren't overhead filters better than cannisters in terms of allowing water to mix with air? Furthermore the water output is splashing into the tank...

----------


## Blue Whale

Alan,

Please put your hand just below water surface and to the bottom of the tank. Do you notice any changes in water temperature? If you cannot feel it, please use electronic temperature monitor to test it, quite cheap to buy one. Even though Goldfish can survive at lower temperature, people tend to rear them at optimal temperature. Of course you could pick up a Gold Fish History Book and study from Japan Jiang Hu time (Time of the Samurai) till the development at Modern times spiltting between Thailand, China, Japan, Indonesia, etc. I think you will fall asleep...ha ha I happen to have one such book....somewhere...hee hee.

----------


## felix_fx2

Hello Alan,

Can try doing a slight water change using aged water. really cycling a tank takes sometime 1 week not very sufficient, fish are abit more hardy then shrimps but still if the usual stuff too high then death likely to arrivein the tank.

You can only feeling the water I cool or not. But When cheap glass thermometer is like $2-3. You can get those stick on ones also usable.

There are some ranchu keepers in the fourm, they be much better to advise you. Do note not all fish or different breed will be acting the same way. Some fish like mollies may prefer sticking close to surface or bottom due to the nature of the food habits.

Will be waiting for your update.

----------


## Blue Whale

Expensive thermometer can be guardian pharmacy type. Heh.

I upkeep lionhead once for my friendwho need to go overseas. 3 weeks later, his eyes widen at the growth. I used simple setup. Cheap filter, airstone, planted tank water, pellets. Nothing complex. Keep it simple. Ain't broke don't fix it. This should suffice.

----------

